# Identifying A Specific Poljot



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Can anyone help ID a specific Poljot (make, model, current availability (if any)) based on the somewhat hazy set of parameters below?

*Made 1970's

*Automatic (but if a manual wind fits the bill would like to hear about that)

*Date at 3pm

*Quite thin, but largeish case

The picture below (poor quality I know) is meant to indicate the general style of the watch I am asking about - it is not meant to represent the exact model. It's that style though.










Thanks


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi ron

Poljot did a an ultra thin model under the name of "Pennant" during the '70's.

23 jewels and all 14k gold case. Not seen one with a date yet though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They also made it with Sekonda on the dial I believe,


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Ian and Roy, thanks for the info


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Hi ron
> 
> Poljot did a an ultra thin model under the name of "Pennant" during the '70's.
> 
> 23 jewels and all 14k gold case. Not seen one with a date yet though.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?Vie...56&category=290

I'm a bit confused about the "Swiss" movement part though







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

BTW some of the other items are interesting too if you've got a few minutes







.


----------

